# Knife Expo 2012 - Pasadena California - March 23rd thru 25th



## Burl Source

March 23rd thru 25th there is a knife show in Pasadena California.
I skipped last year, but the year before was a really good show. Didn't want to miss it this year.

The show is called *Knife Expo 2012*. This is the show's 27th year.
It is held at the Pasadena Convention Center
300 East Green Street, Pasadena, CA 91101

I will be at table #s 104 and 105 along the back wall.
Hopefully I will get to see some of you at the show.


----------



## CalleNAK

I went last year and had a good time. If I make it this year, I'll make sure to stop by your booth and pick up something. I've been meaning to pick up a small block of something nice to have a friend turn a new shaving brush for me.


----------



## Kyle

I went last year and it was fun. I met Shinichi Watanabe and bought a gyuto off of him. I think that weekend will be last in California but I definitely want to try to make it out.


----------



## JBroida

i might try to go on friday


----------



## tk59

I'll try to show up. My in-laws are thinking of visiting around that time.


----------



## Salty dog

me to


----------



## RRLOVER

Salty dog said:


> me to



Pick me up some wood if you go.


----------



## mhlee

I would like to go as well.


----------



## Burl Source

This show also has a bad memory for me that sometimes gives me nightmares.

As I was setting up my tables, an older gentleman approached me asking if I would be interested in some Ironwood burl?
He was ending his knifemaking career because of health reasons. Without thinking I told him "No Thank You" and suggested he talk to one of the other suppliers who had a table there. 

After I finished setting up I wandered over to see the other supplier, curious to see if he bought the ironwood.
He had, 50 blocks of old stock ironwood burl for $500.
I still have bad dreams when I remember this.


----------



## tk59

Ouch...


----------



## mc2442

Ouch! Guess you now check out random offers.


----------



## Twistington

Burl Source said:


> He had, 50 blocks of old stock ironwood burl for $500.
> I still have bad dreams when I remember this.



There is only one emoticon that sums this up : :doublebanghead:


----------



## Zach

Does anybody know if Watanabe will be there again this year? Or any other kitchen knife makers? I went to their website but no vendor list. 

thx


----------



## Kyle

This is next week, who is going? I think I'll be there Friday.


----------



## JBroida

i'm thinking i might close the store on saturday and head out there


----------



## slowtyper

Burl Source said:


> After I finished setting up I wandered over to see the other supplier, curious to see if he bought the ironwood.
> He had, 50 blocks of old stock ironwood burl for $500.
> I still have bad dreams when I remember this.



How much would that normally be worth?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

slowtyper said:


> How much would that normally be worth?



I didn't see it of course, but judging by the average price of ironwood blocks I see on the net, 50 blocks @ $40 a piece would be $2,000.


----------



## tk59

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I didn't see it of course, but judging by the average price of ironwood blocks I see on the net, 50 blocks @ $40 a piece would be $2,000.


Yeah. I think that's a fairly conservative number. Really nice blocks can go for much more. Prices have gone up a lot in recent years.


----------



## tk59

JBroida said:


> i'm thinking i might close the store on saturday and head out there


DOH! I was thinking I might hit the show and the shop on Saturday. Hmm...


----------



## JBroida

sorry, cant be in both places at once... also have a visitor from japan, so i'm even more limited than usual


----------



## tk59

JBroida said:


> sorry, cant be in both places at once... also have a visitor from japan, so i'm even more limited than usual


No problem. Maybe you can just put up your coordinates on Google via your phone and I'll track you down as needed. :knife:


----------



## Kyle

I might try to visit the JKI store Friday morning and then hit up the show that afternoon. I can't leave California without a visit to JKI.


----------



## JBroida

tk59 said:


> No problem. Maybe you can just put up your coordinates on Google via your phone and I'll track you down as needed. :knife:



thats actually possible and i use that technology all the time


----------



## sel1k1

Kyle said:


> I went last year and it was fun. I met Shinichi Watanabe and bought a gyuto off of him. I think that weekend will be last in California but I definitely want to try to make it out.



Do you have pics of this Watanabe?


----------



## sel1k1

Kyle said:


> I can't leave California without a visit to JKI.


 Fact!


----------



## Burl Source

Today I started boxing up stuff that I am taking to the show.
I had held back some of the new stuff so I would be able to make a good impression with what I have on my tables.
I am hoping a bunch of you that are in southern California will come to the show.

This is some of the stuff I have already packed.

Koa






Blackwood - The Browner stuff





Maple





Sycamore





Buckeye, Madrone & Sycamore





Koa





Mango & Koa





Redwood





Redwood





I will have more than this at my tables. 
I am still cutting scales and cleaning up other pieces.
Plus I will be closing the store and bring those pieces as well.

I am expecting 2 or 3 hundred pounds of new stuff to be waiting for me here when I get back.


----------



## mhlee

I will be there Saturday morning.


----------



## tk59

Same here.


----------



## JBroida

i'm planning on Saturday as well


----------

